# Mysupport on workbench gone?



## ThrowawaySigning (Aug 2, 2021)

Did they remove mysupport from workbench or am I tripping?

Or  are they forcing us to use chatbot on myday?


----------



## Jayunderscore (Aug 2, 2021)

ThrowawaySigning said:


> Did they remove mysupport from workbench or am I tripping?
> 
> Or  are they forcing us to use chatbot on myday?


Both. The website was retired in favor of using the device. This was announced back in May/June as apart of the monthly planner.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 2, 2021)

The url still works if you have it (I don’t have it on me, it’s saved on our store’s computer)


----------

